# Building The Dream



## DucatiRacer (Dec 10, 2009)

The story began in 1980 when I got my first road bike. It progressed in 1989 when I built my first bike in Italy, a Daccordi with Campy Chorus and C-Record cranks. Now I am finally building my ultimate machine. The journey has been a blast. Here is how I've spec'ed it out thus far--hoping to have it built by year's end:

Frame Set:	Colnago Cristallo SE1 (54cm Sloping)
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing Zero Clinchers with Ceramic Bearings
Tires: Michelin Pro3 Race Orange 
Pedals: Speedplay X/1 Titanium
Handlebars and Stem:	FSA Plasma Full Carbon
Headset and Spacers:	FSA Orbit Pro Ceramic Revolution
Brake/Shift Lever Set:	Campagnolo	Super Record 11
Brake Calipers:	Campagnolo	Super Record 11
Crank Set: FSA K-Force Light Carbon (175, 50/34)
Bottom Bracket:	FSA Mega Exo Ceramic BB-8200
Front Derailleur:	Campagnolo	Super Record 11
Rear Derailleur:	Campagnolo	Super Record 11
Sprocket Cassette:	Campagnolo	Super Record 11 (12-25)
Chain: Campagnolo	R-11
Brake/Shift Cable Set:	Campagnolo	Super Record 11
Seat: Selle Italia SLR Teknologika Flow Carbon
Seat Post: Profile Design	Fast Forward Carbon
Water Bottle Holder:	FSA K-Force Carbon 

Project currently weighs in at 6323 grams or 13.93 pounds, per factory specs--projected to realistically be closer to 15 pounds all in. More pictures to follow as the build progresses...

Would love to hear thoughts from the Colnago Tifosi


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

What's up with the seatpost?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

....and all the spacers?

Looks like the post is in backwards?


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice frame.

About the spacers, we'll get the answer everyone gives: The fork is new and he hasn't cut the steer tube.

About the headset: the adjusting race is red and the rest is black. Is that standard?

Also, let us know how those tires hold up? I bought a pair and had bad luck. The orange sidewalls get filthy on the road, and the tires are so thin they get cut up pretty readily. My front tire lasted about 500 miles before something sliced it open.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool build. Keep showing us pics as it progresses. You'd think the red wheelset would clash with the orange colors, but it seems to work okay.

Are the orange PR3's less durable than other colors, teamsheep? Never heard of that. Anyway, two of my rides are shod with PR3's with over 1,500 miles each without any issues.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

team_sheepshead said:


> Nice frame.
> 
> About the spacers, we'll get the answer everyone gives: The fork is new and he hasn't cut the steer tube.
> 
> ...


The post is a Profile tri post, hence the forward offset, not sure if that would really work on a road bike though, I have to think it'd mess with your position pretty badly.

The headset is red because that's how FSA calls out their ceramic stuff. That's a $250+ headset there boys, feast your eyes upon it.


For DucatiRacer - first of all, nice name, what's your poison? Missing my 999 every day, but the 900SS/CR I'm rocking now is pretty dialed, and super fun.
2nd: Why the FSA cranks instead of SR with the ceramic BB? I know it's not a cost consideration...


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I really doubt the orange is less durable. I know for a fact it ain't any faster than black. 

I think I just got unlucky, or just got a bad tire. I flatted within the first 50 miles, and got a slice in the sidewall about 400 miles later. 

I switched to orange Vittoria Rubino Pros.



fast ferd said:


> Cool build. Keep showing us pics as it progresses. You'd think the red wheelset would clash with the orange colors, but it seems to work okay.
> 
> Are the orange PR3's less durable than other colors, teamsheep? Never heard of that. Anyway, two of my rides are shod with PR3's with over 1,500 miles each without any issues.


----------



## DucatiRacer (Dec 10, 2009)

Love hearing folks talk about the seatpost--it seems to be a big deal among enthusiasts, (especially when I bring her into the LBS coffee shop ). It certainly is the piece that doesn't belong on this build...should be Selcof, Record or K-Force, I know. Problem is, frame is about 1.5cm off for me with sloping geo--hence the FFC post, which provides me a nearly perfect riding position. Going into a motion capture bike-fit on Saturday to fine tune positioning and geometry. Not much room for adjustment with the Plasma one-piece bars.

The Fulcrum Zero's were an interesting add as well--the anodized aluminum actually isn't a pure red, but more of an orange/red. This causes the wheels to look more metallic orange when you add orange kit, and more red when you use red parts--very cool actually.

Hoping for the best with the tires--went on advice with those. Heard these Pro3's handle quite well--and considering she's headed to next year's Tour De France and then Italy, handling will be at a premium heading down the Alps...assuming I make it up to the summits. If they cut, I may be back here for more advice...

Good call on the fork TeamSheep:thumbsup: Regarding the headset--FSA Ceramic Revolution parts have a stark red anodized piece indicating ceramic bearings (you'll see it on the BB once mounted as well). A bit of an eyesore, but well worth it for the performance these goodies provide. 

I know the CULT SR cranks are the shitake--I just prefer K-Force power. Maybe its because I remember the C-Record museum piece from back in the day--new ones just don't look right in carbon--just my hang-up I suppose.

Been racing Ducati's since 1995 BikeNerd. Euro-spec 600SS and Bimota DB1. State-side I race something less exotic...check out the track day pic below from Barber Motorsports...now I'm looking forward to racing bicycles again in earnest!


----------



## DucatiRacer (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, it seems the initial diagnosis was incorrect, and upon further review--the frame is not as far off as we thought. Stage one of the bike fit revealed what many suspected. The FFC post is gone and has now been replaced with a little 160 gram 27.2 x 270 Alpha Q Prolite Carbon number with a 15mm setback. Much more appropriate indeed:yesnod: 

She is being built up now and should be ready by next weekend...more to follow...stay tuned!


----------



## DucatiRacer (Dec 10, 2009)

*The Dream Fulfilled*

She took two months to complete, two decades to make the dream a reality, and a few too many dollars...but dare I say...success at last 

Brought her home after enduring a gruling 4-hour bike fit, which enabled us to fine tune and torque every aspect with precision.

"Final" spec-sheet has been updated a bit, which as we all know, is subject to change at some future time, several times--already thinking about what I can do with the wheelset. The 1660 gram wheelset is one of the few areas left where I can compensate for the 1880 gram frameset, which ain't going anywhere 

Frame Set: Colnago Cristallo SE1 (54cm Sloping)
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing Zero Clinchers with Ceramic Bearings
Tires: Michelin Pro3 Race Orange 
Pedals: Look KEO 2 Max (will upgrade to titanium version upon release)
Handlebars and Stem: FSA Plasma Full Carbon
Headset and Spacers: FSA Orbit Pro Ceramic Revolution
Brake/Shift Lever Set: Campagnolo Super Record 11
Brake Calipers: Campagnolo Super Record 11
Crank Set: FSA K-Force Light Carbon (175, 50/34)
Bottom Bracket: FSA Mega Exo Ceramic BB-8200
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Super Record 11
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Super Record 11
Sprocket Cassette: Campagnolo Super Record 11 (12-25)
Chain: Campagnolo R-11
Brake/Shift Cable Set: Campagnolo Super Record 11
Seat: Selle Italia SLR Teknologika Flow Carbon
Seat Post: Alpha Q Prolite Carbon 270mm
Water Bottle Holder: Campagnolo Record Carbon


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Much better now. :thumbsup: 

I'd be interested in your feedback on the wheel set, particularly concerning vertical stiffnes.

have fun!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*Are you kidding?*



icsloppl said:


> Much better now. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd be interested in your feedback on the wheel set, particularly concerning vertical stiffnes.
> 
> have fun!


That rig is way too nice to ride. We might not hear back from mister ducati!


----------



## DucatiRacer (Dec 10, 2009)

Back from holiday--haven't had a chance to take her on a proper ride yet, but today's test went well. She is lightning fast, responsive and like all supermodels, she's stunning to look at:biggrin5: But even the most beautiful of ladies has her flaws...we managed to correct some play in the front hub that turned up under torque, the seatpost is awaiting replacement hardware from True-Temper for a manufacturing defect in its mounting bracket molding and the Record cage seems to be held up in the post. Nit-picking details really...stiffness, responsiveness, handling, power transfer...all a dream. 

Each piece on this machine was hand-picked, and the culmination is even more impressive than I imagined. All the exotic carbon, titanium and ceramic in the world however, won't get us up Lo Stelvio or Tourmalet unless I start putting in some serious saddle time. 2010 is here...what better time than now to reveal untapped potential...time to get serious...


----------

